# autoflower aeroponics grow



## DCkush (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm planning out my first time grow and plan to grow some autoflowering strains in an aero setup.
Might be running one res with five plants in it. My questions are which strains should I go with as well as what lighting would be needed to grow.
I want an indica dominant as well as a sativa dominant. Looking for high yield and potency. Also, I'm lost when it comes to nutes and anything to do with them. I want to be able to get as much as possible out of these plants. Any tips to help with yield would be greatly appreciated. Heard this was the place to go. Thanks is a bunch!!


----------



## DCkush (Jun 17, 2011)

I got some views but that's about it. I'm in need of some direction.


----------



## Locked (Jun 17, 2011)

DCkush said:
			
		

> I got some views but that's about it. I'm in need of some direction.




Brosef you posted in the middle of the night early morning for most of us....give it sometime. I am sure Dr.Autoflower or some other auto growers will be along to help.

I don't grow hydro or autos so I am not much help.

Lighting you need 3000 lumens a sqr foot for vegging and 5000 a sqr foot for flowering. Since autos don't spend a whole lot of time in veg I wld run 5000 a sqr foot for the whole grow. Jmo

As for high yield and potency....I am not gonna touch that one.


----------



## my my (Jun 17, 2011)

I ran my first rdwc set up, check out the grow thread in my sig.
If i am remembering right they were *LowLife* AK47 Auto. Fem beans.
It was my first **Real** grow, and i made many mistakes.
But they turned out very smokeable. light airy buds..
But you know what? I'm still smoking it!-)
and looking at about another 2 weeks untill my current grow is ready to harvest..
First night i smoked some of it. It was the best nights sleep i have had in a couple years!
and still have 2 small mason jars of it left to hold me over!
Good luck my friend. and like Hammy mentioned Doc Auto Flower should be by today to stear you in the right direction!
Green Mo Jo your way!
My My


----------



## Hick (Jun 17, 2011)

..Dr Autoflower.. Dr. Autoflower. Please report to the nurses desk immediately"..


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jun 17, 2011)

lololol i just notices hick, your profile looks like your a proffesional cannabis nurse lol. all preped and ready

But i dont and havent grown hydro. So when it comes to this kinda stuff i dont pretend to know the answers, IMO DCkush, you should take some pointers from MY MY and other hydro growers, i just went over my my's journal and even tho he said he had some mistakes he had some really great results. Just try to figure out what he messed up on and learn from it


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 17, 2011)

Im not hydro guy but i know that if your only gonna have one res then you want to run only one strain... not multiple....


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jun 17, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Im not hydro guy but i know that if your only gonna have one res then you want to run only one strain... not multiple....


 :yeahthat:


----------



## DCkush (Jun 18, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Im not hydro guy but i know that if your only gonna have one res then you want to run only one strain... not multiple....


 

I was planning on keeping it at one but I didn't know that. Thanks.

Is there anything else about these little buggers that I need to know or should be forewarned about. I was thinking about trying to implement the ScrOG method or some simpler tying down method into the plan but am still trying to get it picture perfect in my head. Picking my strains seemed like the hardest. But I think I've decided upon purple jem, mini mango and last but deff not least snow storm. Supposed to be a prettygood yielding skunk type auto with a crazy good skunk high. Pretty stoked. Figured id dish the extra to get em fem(snow storm) so i can just start them and worry about sorting the mango and jem. Maybe seed em out. 


seeing as I'm bound to get male seed from the mango and jem could i have one of them, preferably the jem when i think about it, pollinate one of the fem snow storm plants and get fem seeds or is it more complicated than that?. Just a thought. Thanks for being so helpful.r


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2011)

Fem seeds are no guarantee that you will get fems.  

No, pollinating a fem plant will not give you fem seeds.


----------



## my my (Jun 18, 2011)

I have just poped some Gifted RRF auto beans that i am going to let grow outdoors in the dirt no less.

DCKush, from what little i have learnt about the Hydro and Auto's.

Keep the PH in the Zone!   
the less stress you can do to your Fem. Auto seeds the better the chances they wont go hermie on you.
And also keep in mind, that Auto's are time period bread. so they have so many days to live. so the more you Stress them the less yeild you will get.
With just the 1 run in hydro with Auto seeds, I do not have them figured out to be honest.    never did figure out when to switch from grow (micro) to flower nutes..
As of now i run the PH Lucus formula  ( 8ml Micro X 16ml bloom) per gallon. this is full strength reciepe.. so with this reciepe there is no switch to flower.
I do add 5ml per gallon of GH's Kool Bloom during flowering this run.

you might want to send JAAM a Pm, he is a hydro fellow, and also has grown some killer Auto's!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 18, 2011)

my my said:
			
		

> you might want to send JAAM a Pm, he is a hydro fellow, and also has grown some killer Auto's!


 
Im a Promix bx guy....   I have never run hydro or aero for flowering....   I root clones in an aero bucket but that is bout the extent of it...   

Someone here did grow a crazy huge auto in hydro, like 6 zips+ I think,  but I just cant think of who...?  :doh:


----------



## my my (Jun 18, 2011)

@JAAM, and DCkush.
So sorry i opened my mouth and inserted foot!  
Please except my apology!
But hey Jaam those are some Killer Auto's you posted up!  

Sitting back now waiting for the right person to answer DC's Question.
If i can lend any advice DC, feel free to shoot me a PM.
My My


----------



## DCkush (Jun 19, 2011)

@jaam. Beautiful plants man. I'm in awe. Ha!


No worries Mr. My sir. You were just trying to help. Now if that were on purpose, itd be a whole other story. Haha. Just playin. 


-DC


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

So is it very difficult to do autos in hydro setups? The only one I ever did was outdoor soil.


----------



## DCkush (Jun 19, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> So is it very difficult to do autos in hydro setups? The only one I ever did was outdoor soil.


 

I've read a few things on it saying that it is actually a really good way to grow. Helps with growth rate, bud quality and shortens time I hear. So of it can help make these buds more potent and get em to me faster....im  sold. Haha.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't think hydro makes anything faster or better. I run hydro because dealing with "dirt" and the amendments would be a PITA for me.

If you have a single hydro unit, you are not going to be able to put both indica dominant and sativa dominant together.  I'm with JAAM, you are going to want the same strain, and even then, different phenos can grow at far different rates, making it tough to keep an even canopy.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

:yeahthat: Keeping that canopy would not be organized at all, you would have skinny and fat leaves, short and long stem and branch, but the biggest factor is height. Sativas are going to want to tree out while your indicas will stay bushy. I thought you were going to do autos, or is this referring to next time?


----------



## DCkush (Jun 19, 2011)

@HG. I'm with jaam as well as I stated in the post in response to his. As well as that I was in fact planning on just one strain in this. Would you have any idea as to what nutes I should use and when I would need to switch over.

@ac. I'm referring to the auto grow. What was it that made you think other wise?


----------



## DCkush (Jun 19, 2011)

Also, to clarify, I'm doing an aeroponic set up. So its not hydro per se. And one of the main benefits of aero, HG, is that it gives the roots an estimated 99% of the oxygen then need and that promotes growth rate. I believe hydro gives em around 70%.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2011)

I did aero when I first started doing hydro (I consider aero to be hydro), but had a lot of problems with the mist heads clogging so I went to DWC.  I have to say that I really didn't see any difference in growth between DWC and aero.  I really like the GH Flora series of nutes.  If you want to run the Lucas formula, you only need the Bloom and the Micro.  The Lucas formula uses the same nutes in veg and flowering in a 2 to 1 ratio (bloom to micro).


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

@DC Im sorry dude I got confused with the pictures from above. I thought you had already harvested with this and were going to be doing a mix of indicas an sativas, but you were talking about Autos. Change of topics got me all switched up. I seem to do this often, just correct me.


----------



## DCkush (Jun 20, 2011)

Change of topics got me all up. I seem to do this often, just correct me.[/quote]


Haha. Me too!! I think we know why...


Cool deal. I'll have to keep a look out HG. Thanks for thenutes opinion.


----------

